# Best tracking app



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

I’ve heard of Teslafi and I’ve also heard about Stats for iOS. Do these apps basically do the same thing. Is one preferred over the other? 

Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

Just signed up for Teslafi. It seems way superior to the app.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

There are bits of overlap in functionality between the two products, and the Tesla app as well. Biggest difference for me is that Tesla’s app is free, Stats is a one-time charge (at least so far), and TeslaFi is $50/year forever.

That said, I signed up for TeslaFi shortly after I got my Model 3 last July, and I admit I do like it a lot. I also like that there are over 1700 other Model 3’s who also subscribe and that generates some interesting statistical information. But for me TeslaFi does many things the Tesla app doesn’t do that I like. Stats may do the same but I’m not going to have two quasi-redundant apps and I do like TeslaFi.


----------



## Niki-and-I (Nov 18, 2018)

There is a big difference between Stats and TeslaFi. Stats pulls the data to your phone and that is only stored there, *not* on a server. TeslaFi does pull your data to their own servers. (Of course, Tesla's servers do have everyone's data too, and that is currently where all these apps get it from)

This may not be important to a lot of people, but if you think that the data of where you have driven to at which times, etc. is too sensitive to fall in bad hands, then you may prefer Stats to TeslaFi. This way you don't copy the data from Tesla to TeslaFi's (ie you keep only one copy of the data outside your control, versus two copies)

Note that the folks at TeslaFi seem to be very security minded and I have no reason to suspect their site would be insecure. However no site is fully secure and the fact that they aggregate so much sensitive data means that they could become a magnet for hackers (of course, Tesla's computers are even a stronger magnet, but there is nothing we can do about that). And who knows what happens to TeslaFi in the future?

I am using a python software that pulls the data to my own computer. This has two advantages: a) I don't have to give my password or key to a 3rd party, and b) I control the data. Th software was created by @Climate Change Denier and I am now extending it. We're discussing it on a different thread, I just mention it here because it shows my choice regarding the issue of where the data is stored.

If I was not already working on this software, I sure would be using Stats rather than TeslaFi.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Chip Douglas said:


> I've heard of Teslafi and I've also heard about Stats for iOS. Do these apps basically do the same thing. Is one preferred over the other?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion.


I've been using Teslafi since I got my car and love it. I generally don't go for subscription modeled services, but this at $50/year is a fantastic value. 
Besides just geeking out over the data it pulls from the API, I use it for my work expense reports/mileage, use it to go back and remind myself when I was at x place (IE, what day was that I went to someone's house and loaned them x? should they be done with it by now? or what day did I go on that work road trip in November?), etc, etc. So essentially, use it as an electronic planner of sorts.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

TezLab (tezlabapp.com) also provides a ton of good apps and has a social aspect to it. Bonus is that its totally free and provides mobile apps, in-car dash, etc.


----------



## 64Driver (Oct 21, 2018)

I am a fan of Stats. Perfect for my needs and no subscription required.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I've been using Teslafi since I got my car and love it. I generally don't go for subscription modeled services, but this at $50/year is a fantastic value.
> Besides just geeking out over the data it pulls from the API, I use it for my work expense reports/mileage, use it to go back and remind myself when I was at x place (IE, what day was that I went to someone's house and loaned them x? should they be done with it by now? or what day did I go on that work road trip in November?), etc, etc. So essentially, use it as an electronic planner of sorts.


Melinda, I haven't played around with it yet, but is there a way to sort / summarize drives by their tags? I have all my commutes tagged as such, and all my work drives tagged as well. I haven't figured out a way to sort / report only those, however I admittedly haven't looked to hard.

Thanks.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Melinda, I haven't played around with it yet, but is there a way to sort / summarize drives by their tags? I have all my commutes tagged as such, and all my work drives tagged as well. I haven't figured out a way to sort / report only those, however I admittedly haven't looked to hard.


I have commutes auto-tagged as well (a super-convenient feature!). To search drives with a particular tag, select *Drives > Drive Search/Download* from the main menu, and select the desired tag from the "Tag" dropdown in the lower-right corner.

At the moment, you can only search for tag at a time. I kinda wish you could search for multiple tags, since I tag the three legs of my commute differently (Home -> Work, Work -> School Pickup, School Pickup -> Home). In fact, I'll just go ahead and submit that as a feature request.


----------



## alienranch (Jan 14, 2019)

I've used both, but am not a fan of TeslaFi's drain by doing the constant polling. You can set the polling intervals, and define sleep times, but it's still just a bit much of a drain for me to justify. I've seen no drain from Stats and prefer the mobile app interface. TeslaFi does have more data to geek out on. Just depends on what info you're looking for, and how granular you need that data.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

alienranch said:


> I've used both, but am not a fan of TeslaFi's drain by doing the constant polling. You can set the polling intervals, and define sleep times, but it's still just a bit much of a drain for me to justify. I've seen no drain from Stats and prefer the mobile app interface. TeslaFi does have more data to geek out on. Just depends on what info you're looking for, and how granular you need that data.


If you uncheck all "Try To Sleep Requirements:" in Teslafi settings, it will no longer have any drain. I wish that was better documented or default for Model 3s. I prefer Teslafi's not disturbing the car at all while it's asleep to Stats' waking the car up every 30 minutes.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

alienranch said:


> I've used both, but am not a fan of TeslaFi's drain by doing the constant polling. You can set the polling intervals, and define sleep times, but it's still just a bit much of a drain for me to justify. I've seen no drain from Stats and prefer the mobile app interface. TeslaFi does have more data to geek out on. Just depends on what info you're looking for, and how granular you need that data.


I've not experienced drain with Teslafi. Check your settings.


----------



## TeslaMilton (Dec 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I've not experienced drain with Teslafi. Check your settings.


Agreed, I've been using TeslaFi since the beginning of January and haven't had any phantom drain issues at all. It puts the car to sleep as expected (provided the car is ready to sleep) and that's that. I find it far superior to Stats and definitely worth the annual fee. TeslaFi offers an insane range of stats compared to the smartphone apps that are floating around, along with a pile of other features. I've had zero issues or concerns with my Model 3 when using it.

If anyone wishes to give TeslaFi a try, you can get a 30 day free trial (as opposed to two weeks) using my referral code (same as my username here). Be sure to refer to their article on how to setup Sleep Mode for best results. https://support.teslafi.com/knowled...enabling-sleep-settings-to-limit-vampire-loss


----------



## alienranch (Jan 14, 2019)

JWardell said:


> If you uncheck all "Try To Sleep Requirements:" in Teslafi settings, it will no longer have any drain. I wish that was better documented or default for Model 3s. I prefer Teslafi's not disturbing the car at all while it's asleep to Stats' waking the car up every 30 minutes.


Thanks for the info. Do you mind sharing your "Sleep Modes" settings? I already had "Try to Sleep Requirements" unchecked, but it was still polling and waking up the car. If I could continue to use without any additional drain, I'm all in!


----------



## ATown312 (Sep 17, 2018)

JWardell said:


> If you uncheck all "Try To Sleep Requirements:" in Teslafi settings, it will no longer have any drain. I wish that was better documented or default for Model 3s. I prefer Teslafi's not disturbing the car at all while it's asleep to Stats' waking the car up every 30 minutes.


Teslafi support suggests leaving the Shift State Reading checked for Model 3. That's what I use and have always had good experience with my car going to and staying asleep.

https://support.teslafi.com/knowledge-bases/2/articles/161-my-vehicle-is-not-sleeping

Possible 'Try To Sleep Requirements': 
"Model 3 & Model S/X MCU 2 (Post April 2018): Shift State Reading Checked - All others Off "


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

alienranch said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you mind sharing your "Sleep Modes" settings? I already had "Try to Sleep Requirements" unchecked, but it was still polling and waking up the car. If I could continue to use without any additional drain, I'm all in!


See the TeslaFi sleep settings example here.

FWIW, while I've seen examples of TeslaFi *preventing* a car from sleeping, I haven't seen any cases of TeslaFi "accidentally" waking up an already-sleeping car on its own.

I did see a post earlier where someone had both TeslaFi and another third-party service (I think it was Stats) polling the car, and the car was constantly falling asleep and waking up because the services used different approaches to polling the car. If you're trying to use Stats and TeslaFi at the same time, your car may be exhibiting similar behavior.


----------



## alienranch (Jan 14, 2019)

I think you may have nailed it with running both apps. Here's what I'm seeing. Logging out of Stats to see how that effects things.


----------



## BobThe (Mar 2, 2019)

Sorry to bring back an old thread here, but I have some serious concerns with giving my credentials to any of these apps. Am I wrong here? I tried Telsafi and liked all of the data it was giving me, then the IT engineer in my head started screaming at me so I killed it and reset my credentials on the tesla site. I know that Teslafi creates a token with Tesla and then no longer uses my credentials directly. What's going to happen when Teslafi gets hacked? My BIG concern here is my credit card is associated with my Tesla account. It is there from my initial deposit and kept there for supercharger access. So when Teslafi or any of the others get hacked and they use my token to access Tesla and my account (and maybe my Model 3), what's to stop them from doing anything they want? Let's go ahead and use my card to order a new car, or purchase accessories or perhaps access my car directly and do nasty things to it.

Am I way off here? We are allowing the path from these services directly in to our accounts and our cars to retrieve data, but it can also access everything else that's there WHEN they get hacked. Right?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I spoke to an IT professional who happens to be the best man at my wedding. He works on these exact type of systems...identification and access to data for individual users across multiple platforms into multiple areas of data. His clients include the federal government, banks, etc. I asked him about TeslaFi, told him how it works and he told me the token system is pretty safe, so I went ahead and did it. I had the same concerns you did. 

But I'm just a random dude on the internet, talking about his friend. I would advise you to seek out a similar professional and ask their opinion and then judge for yourself.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm all about privacy but honestly what would you seriously be concerned about? 

PS Hands down Teslafi is the best app.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

BobThe said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread here, but I have some serious concerns with giving my credentials to any of these apps. Am I wrong here? I tried Telsafi and liked all of the data it was giving me, then the IT engineer in my head started screaming at me so I killed it and reset my credentials on the tesla site. I know that Teslafi creates a token with Tesla and then no longer uses my credentials directly. What's going to happen when Teslafi gets hacked? My BIG concern here is my credit card is associated with my Tesla account. It is there from my initial deposit and kept there for supercharger access. So when Teslafi or any of the others get hacked and they use my token to access Tesla and my account (and maybe my Model 3), what's to stop them from doing anything they want? Let's go ahead and use my card to order a new car, or purchase accessories or perhaps access my car directly and do nasty things to it.
> 
> Am I way off here? We are allowing the path from these services directly in to our accounts and our cars to retrieve data, but it can also access everything else that's there WHEN they get hacked. Right?


If you are concerned about privacy, you do NOT need to give Teslafi your Tesla account and password. You can alternately generate a token and give it that.
See https://tesla-api.timdorr.com


----------



## BobThe (Mar 2, 2019)

Chip Douglas said:


> I'm all about privacy but honestly what would you seriously be concerned about?
> 
> PS Hands down Teslafi is the best app.


As I said above...
What's going to happen when Teslafi gets hacked? My BIG concern here is my credit card is associated with my Tesla account. It is there from my initial deposit and kept there for supercharger access. So when Teslafi or any of the others get hacked and they use my token to access Tesla and my account (and maybe my Model 3), what's to stop them from doing anything they want? Let's go ahead and use my card to order a new car, or purchase accessories or perhaps access my car directly and do nasty things to it.

We are allowing the path from these services directly in to our accounts and our cars to retrieve data, but it can also access everything else that's there WHEN they get hacked. Right?


----------



## BobThe (Mar 2, 2019)

JWardell said:


> If you are concerned about privacy, you do NOT need to give Teslafi your Tesla account and password. You can alternately generate a token and give it that.
> See https://tesla-api.timdorr.com


I am an IT professional that has worked for a big bank for almost 24 years, so I am typically more concerned about these things than most other folks. I have also had my identity stolen when my health insurance company was hacked and released ALL of my personal information. At that point, someone ran my credit report, found my credit cards, gained access to my accounts, called in to the company as me giving them my SSN, burned a credit card, tested it on two small charges then racked up a $1500 dinner in Miami. My credit card company caught that so no real harm was really done to me. The Restaurant got stuck with the bill there. I quickly got all of my cards replaced, locked all of those cards with an additional password if someone were to call and locked all of my credit so they have to call my Cell to open a new line of credit to validate I am making that request. So both of those things combined makes me a little nervous making this connection in some other system.

I think I am going to go pick up a pre-paid visa and put $500 or so on it and attach that to my Tesla account to cover supercharging when I need it and so it's not a big loss if that gets hacked.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

If any account gets hacked they will not have access to your credit card. Typically any payment provider in the last 15 years works off of vaulted customer ids and token that in no way can you reverse engineer. Re-occurring payments / subscriptions will be billed and placed into the merchants account so its not like you can just make random purchases with it.

If you are concerned about privacy, you do NOT need to give Teslafi your Tesla account and password. You can alternately generate a token and give it that.


JWardell said:


> If you are concerned about privacy, you do NOT need to give Teslafi your Tesla account and password. You can alternately generate a token and give it that.


For sure do this. This should actually mandatory as the API access to communicate with your card has a very limited set of functionality.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Chip Douglas said:


> If you are concerned about privacy, you do NOT need to give Teslafi your Tesla account and password. You can alternately generate a token and give it that.


If a malicious entity obtains your Tesla token, what can they do with it?

I would imagine that they can at least perform all of the remote options that you can normally perform using the Tesla app, right? That would be pretty bad already.

Has anybody tried to perform other Tesla account related transactions using just a token? Is it possible to make a purchase on the Tesla store? I would imagine not, but I don't know.


----------



## BobThe (Mar 2, 2019)

garsh said:


> If a malicious entity obtains your Tesla token, what can they do with it?
> 
> I would imagine that they can at least perform all of the remote options that you can normally perform using the Tesla app, right? That would be pretty bad already.
> 
> Has anybody tried to perform other Tesla account related transactions using just a token? Is it possible to make a purchase on the Tesla store? I would imagine not, but I don't know.


And since I don't know either, I will do the token creation myself and connect some small limit credit card to my Tesla account.

Thanks for all of the replies. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for those using Teslafi, and with some temporary amount of free supercharging, have you figured out how to get a supercharger session to change the fee? 
I have my overall supercharger fee rate set (to the average rate for the stations I've been to most) but have 1000 miles credit from the referral program and have been tagging those charges as "Free SC Credit", but can't manually change the fee and have it stick. 
In the edit screen have it set to $0.00 for both the kWh and Total Cost but to remains as the pre-set fee when saved.
I sent an issue ticket into Teslafi, but wanted to see what others are doing or if you are able to successfully edit your SC $ fee per session.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A new stats website just stated called Teslascope
The author seems like they want it to eventually rival TeslaFi.
Nice that it has both $3/mo and free options.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

JWardell said:


> A new stats website just stated called Teslascope
> The author seems like they want it to eventually rival TeslaFi.
> Nice that it has both $3/mo and free options.


Once he adds the ability to import previous data from TeslaFi I might give it a shot. Have you given it a shot yet?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

dburkland said:


> Once he adds the ability to import previous data from TeslaFi I might give it a shot. Have you given it a shot yet?


I did activate it today, and so far it is behaving like Stats and preventing the car from sleeping. If it doesn't sleep by tomorrow I might deactivate until they fix it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

at least looking at the front page stuff, looks like they have copied Teslafi - even duplicating the top car names and colors charts - but with added graphics. I really don't care if the UI on Teslafi isn't heavy on graphics - thats not what I go there for. i go to get the data (that doesn't need a generic image of a Model 3 in (fill in the blank color). 
There are some things I'd like Teslafi to change or capture, but adding pictures of the cars isn't one.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

As @dburkland mentioned, the hard part about changing from whatever 3rd-party app you may now use is deciding whether or not you choose to lose all the data captured to date. I began with TesliFi shortly after vehicle delivery and to change to Stats, Teslascope, Teslastics, or any other app would mean loss of the first year's data. Apparently, migrating old data into a new app isn't something developers of these apps have chosen to deliver. Until they do, I'm a bit locked into the TeslaFi ecosystem. That sounds bad, but I'm quite happy with TeslaFi for the $50/yr it costs vs. the information it delivers. And apparently so are about 4000 other owners of Model 3's and another 3000 or so Model S/X owners as those numbers are growing. While this represents only a small percentage of total ownership, it is still very useful to me.

I also have no desire to use two or more such apps at the same time.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Noticed stats just jumped up to 19.99. Clearly they think they compare favorably to teslafi at 50/year


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> As @dburkland mentioned, the hard part about changing from whatever 3rd-party app you may now use is deciding whether or not you choose to lose all the data captured to date. I began with TesliFi shortly after vehicle delivery and to change to Stats, Teslascope, Teslastics, or any other app would mean loss of the first year's data. Apparently, migrating old data into a new app isn't something developers of these apps have chosen to deliver. Until they do, I'm a bit locked into the TeslaFi ecosystem. That sounds bad, but I'm quite happy with TeslaFi for the $50/yr it costs vs. the information it delivers. And apparently so are about 4000 other owners of Model 3's and another 3000 or so Model S/X owners as those numbers are growing. While this represents only a small percentage of total ownership, it is still very useful to me.
> 
> I also have no desire to use two or more such apps at the same time.


the time I was at a supercharger, went to put something in the trunk while my phone was re-booting, and ended up locked out with a now powered down phone locked inside easily got my money's worth out of Teslafi when I asked another owner if I could borrow their phone's browser so I could login to Teslafi to open my door  (I'm sure you could accomplish the same task by logging into someone else's Tesla App, but that seems a little more invasive to ask them to log out and let you log into their app.)

(note - if your phone is acting up and you arrive at a supercharger and think it would be a good time to restart it, DO NOT power it down AND get out of the car and close the door with the phone on the charge pad at the same time. the doors will lock (if you have it set that way) when it cant find the phone nearby.)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> As @dburkland mentioned, the hard part about changing from whatever 3rd-party app you may now use is deciding whether or not you choose to lose all the data captured to date. I began with TesliFi shortly after vehicle delivery and to change to Stats, Teslascope, Teslastics, or any other app would mean loss of the first year's data. Apparently, migrating old data into a new app isn't something developers of these apps have chosen to deliver. Until they do, I'm a bit locked into the TeslaFi ecosystem. That sounds bad, but I'm quite happy with TeslaFi for the $50/yr it costs vs. the information it delivers. And apparently so are about 4000 other owners of Model 3's and another 3000 or so Model S/X owners as those numbers are growing. While this represents only a small percentage of total ownership, it is still very useful to me.
> 
> I also have no desire to use two or more such apps at the same time.


I'm not with TeslaFi because I'm stuck with the history; it is still by far the most functional of them all. The others might be prettier or less expensive, but I dump them all after a few days. I've been logging into TeslaFi almost every day for a year!
The only other I use is Commands for iOS because I can very quickly tap commands from my watch. It's also the only one I've found that doesn't screw with TeslaFi's sleep.


----------



## tylercorsair (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey there, I wanted to respond to some of the questions/concerns brought up! 👍



MelindaV said:


> at least looking at the front page stuff, looks like they have copied Teslafi - even duplicating the top car names and colors charts - but with added graphics. I really don't care if the UI on Teslafi isn't heavy on graphics - thats not what I go there for. i go to get the data (that doesn't need a generic image of a Model 3 in (fill in the blank color).
> There are some things I'd like Teslafi to change or capture, but adding pictures of the cars isn't one.


While working on the Firmware Updates page in addition to Statistics, I took a lot of input from the Tesla Motors subreddit's members and other vehicle drivers (some local, but most remote).
One of the most commonly requested/brought up topics was providing an experience similar to TeslaFi; something familiar so that transitioning would be easier.

If you'd like, I can add a toggle for a "Clean" statistics page, hiding all images. _Less distraction, more focus._

It began as a passion project for myself; wanting for an easy to use platform for viewing vehicle metrics. With that same passion, I want to continue expanding the available statistics provided, offer a Developer Documentation area, and eventually grow a larger fleet by welcoming free (and premium) members.



JWardell said:


> I did activate it today, and so far it is behaving like Stats and preventing the car from sleeping. If it doesn't sleep by tomorrow I might deactivate until they fix it.


An issue with Sleep Mode not always reflecting the chosen timezone was resolved. You may have been encountering this initially, which was keeping the car from sleeping.
In the following week, I'll be adding a toggle to Sleep Mode called "Restful", which changes the Sleep Mode's 30-minute polling rate to 2 hours.

Additionally, Quiet Mode allows for completely disabling all vehicle polling (becomes excluded from automated process).



dburkland said:


> Once he adds the ability to import previous data from TeslaFi I might give it a shot. Have you given it a shot yet?


While this is ultimately on the roadmap, finding an appropriate method of importing previous data from TeslaFi has (and will likely always be) a challenge for most developers of other platforms.
If you allow for the importing of files, you open the risk of modified data, which can throw off algorithms, make some public calculations appear off, or allows for the risk of exploiting and vulnerabilities.

If you allow for otherwise scraping of data directly from TeslaFi, then you introduce a lot of other potential dilemmas such as:

*Requires the individual's credentials for TeslaFi.* When it's already uncomfortable enough to have to interact with Tesla.com credentials (we do offer using just tokens), it would feel odd to request for credentials of a competitor's platform. This also is not as reliable as discontinuing such method could be requested at any time (to be respected), which effectively kills off a major functionality.
*TeslaFi doesn't validate many inputs.* There are many inputs on the service that allows for providing any form of value, outside of the expected value type. This can lead to potential XSS _attempts_ or otherwise breaking functionality entirely if a range of acceptable values isn't added for each and every value being imported.
*Some pages on TeslaFi can take several seconds to load. *While this isn't the biggest concern, time (and thus processing/waiting) for a metric to complete importing can eat up resources, or otherwise provide a lackluster experience. If the importing fails due to delays, this would lead to incomplete data or the risk of repetitive data in the database.
From a security standpoint, you can try your best to parse through everything and ensure there are no oddities, but one CVE or undisclosed exploit later, user data could be compromised. The privacy and safety of each member is incredibly important, and any interaction with outside data must be handled diligently. Normally, this data is always provided by Tesla, so we can guarantee the integrity of it. Although there are lots of amazing souls out there, there are unfortunately bad actors.

--

If there are any other questions, concerns, or feedback, please reach out to me via Private Messages. I've been informed that promoting of services isn't allowed on the forums and I'd wish to respect that. As such, any direct references to the service have been removed from my post.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> the time I was at a supercharger, went to put something in the trunk while my phone was re-booting, and ended up locked out with a now powered down phone locked inside easily got my money's worth out of Teslafi when I asked another owner if I could borrow their phone's browser so I could login to Teslafi to open my door  (I'm sure you could accomplish the same task by logging into someone else's Tesla App, but that seems a little more invasive to ask them to log out and let you log into their app.)
> 
> (note - if your phone is acting up and you arrive at a supercharger and think it would be a good time to restart it, DO NOT power it down AND get out of the car and close the door with the phone on the charge pad at the same time. the doors will lock (if you have it set that way) when it cant find the phone nearby.)


I have used the Stats app since first getting our Model 3 last September. I can transfer any of the stats histories to a CSV file that I can load into a spreadsheet.

Apropos of getting locked out, Stats has a companion Apple Watch app. It also makes it easy to set up Siri shortcuts for your Tesla. On occasion I have gone out to the car and forgotten my phone. I have been able to unlock the car, open the frunk or trunk, and open the charge port using a Siri voice command without the phone--very handy.

This will work even if the phone is powered down. This has been at home while everything was connected to my local wifi. My Apple Watch has an activated SIM chip, so it should work away from wifi without the phone, but I will have to test this.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

tylercorsair said:


> Hey there, I wanted to respond to some of the questions/concerns brought up! 👍
> 
> While working on the Firmware Updates page in addition to Statistics, I took a lot of input from the Tesla Motors subreddit's members and other vehicle drivers (some local, but most remote).
> One of the most commonly requested/brought up topics was providing an experience similar to TeslaFi; something familiar so that transitioning would be easier.
> ...


I appreciate and can understand the lengthy and apparently numerous reasons why developers of one app don't offer the ability to import data from another. That said, I don't really care. Until all of these issues and maybe others are overcome, I'll continue to use TeslaFi. And that's not at all a bad thing.


----------

